# All my shot with my 50mm 1.8 seem blurry



## cANONIAN (Jul 9, 2009)

this has just happend within the week pic's to come,any ideas
I also have seen a guy in a nother forum post about his 40d doing the same thing but not the same lense 
The camera is an Xti
Edit:I meant a little out of foucus (oops)


----------



## KmH (Jul 9, 2009)

If you have the lens at the f/1.8 aperture the 'Depth of Field' (DOF) is very shallow and most of your scene will be out of focus. It's also possible you're inducing camera shake.

You can read more about DOF here at Wikipedia.org. But......................................................

:addpics:

Using capitol letters, periods and other punctuatuation at the end of sentences makes your posts much more understandable. More people will take you seriously and accord you more respect.

Photography has a lot to do with paying attention to the details.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jul 9, 2009)

If nothing is sharp at all you may have a bad copy of the lens too.


----------



## johnj2803 (Jul 9, 2009)

can you post a picture?

have you tried it with a tripod?


----------



## cANONIAN (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes i have tryed a tripod and sorry kmh I was in a rush when I typed that because I was at the airport about to board my flight.
As for your DOF suggestion I am very aware of that, I think I might just send it in because it has trouble focusing on subjects.
ps.sorry about no pic's I have to find my usb cable and upload them sorry


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 10, 2009)

If your viewing the image at 100% crop then yes of course it will look out of focus, try resizing it about divided by 1.6 (thats what i do as my sensor is a x1.6 crop sensor so to get rid of soft edges I resize my image to  /1.6 of the size of the pic


----------

